# Peep sights?



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ive been using a peep on my bow for a few years now, its one of the old fashioned ones with the rubber tubing to rotate it into alignment. It came with the bow and Ive never really had much of a problem with it. Well this year the band broke and came back and slapped me pretty good on the ol eyeball......needless to say I'm a little bit jumpy using it now.

What are some good alternatives that are out there?


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Just a plain ol' peep that sits in the string. That's what I use and I like it. It's aligned with your D-loop so when you draw back with your release its in line. Doesn't need the elastic tubing.


----------



## AceArcher (Feb 8, 2012)

yep. just have your archery shop properly serve it into your string. Just make sure you get the largest apeture hunting style peep that you can get.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Shaky said:


> Ive been using a peep on my bow for a few years now, its one of the old fashioned ones with the rubber tubing to rotate it into alignment. It came with the bow and Ive never really had much of a problem with it. Well this year the band broke and came back and *slapped me pretty good on the ol eyeball*......needless to say I'm a little bit jumpy using it now.
> 
> What are some good alternatives that are out there?


HAHA... used to use one of those a few years ago... not sure what's worse, having that thing hit you in the face, or have it break while drawing on a nice buck.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

afishinman14 said:


> Just a plain ol' peep that sits in the string. That's what I use and I like it. It's aligned with your D-loop so when you draw back with your release its in line. Doesn't need the elastic tubing.


Will work for sure BUT if you don't have a 'D loop' take some dental floss n wrap your string at nockn point so it makes a good tite fit on your arrow to hold string in place when you draw to prevent your peep from rolling....WW


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

I had trouble with that style peep traveling up and down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Moonshine said:


> I had trouble with that style peep traveling up and down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if it is traveling up and down, then you need to take some spare serving and tie "knots or wraps" at the top and bottom, make sure it is tight so it won't travel...


----------



## AceArcher (Feb 8, 2012)

this is how you serve in your peepsight.

http://www.keystonecountrystore.com/how-to-serve-in-a-peep-sight.html


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

I took to academy bought a new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

You need a 3 string peep sight. They will evenly split the string strands and insert the peep. It has notches in it for the strands. It will be horizontal with the string at rest and go vertical when drawn. I got a new string this year and it was recommended to me and I love it. Larger hole in it than my old hooded peep and it always lines up. Take it to David at Santa Fe archery and he will install it and wrap it above and below the peep so it won't move.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

AceArcher said:


> this is how you serve in your peepsight.
> 
> http://www.keystonecountrystore.com/how-to-serve-in-a-peep-sight.html


bingo!

sorry, should have been a little more clear in my post, i assumed he was already served in...

nice link btw!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

All good info, but one thing that is very very important regarding the success of your peep staying stable- That is having a good quality string, that is pre stretched.

Pay the extra for a good string, and you will reap the benefits with constency on your peep. Plus we should all be carrying an already- shot- in spare string, with everything one it. Has anyone else come tooooooo close to cutting your string with a broadhead?? If you do, and you have no spare and portable bow press, you are
sca rewed.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Bassman5119 said:


> You need a 3 string peep sight. They will evenly split the string strands and insert the peep. It has notches in it for the strands. It will be horizontal with the string at rest and go vertical when drawn. I got a new string this year and it was recommended to me and I love it. Larger hole in it than my old hooded peep and it always lines up. Take it to David at Santa Fe archery and he will install it and wrap it above and below the peep so it won't move.


I had one of those years ago but at least one of the 3 strings was blocking my clear view at crunch time. I'm a fan of the red metapeep


----------

